# G1 speed jumping win



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

I know its not a poodle but im so proud as its gypsys first ever clear round and she won, and shes deaf
cant seem to add video? help 
Bec


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations to Gypsy! That is quite a feat! She must be a very special dog. 

Sorry, I don't know how to advise you on posting videos since I haven't done one myself. Hope someone else can help as I would love to see it.
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I would load the video to photobucket. Once you establish an account and load your pics or vids to PB you will have a link you can post in the thread.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

well done gypsy


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats to Gypsy!!! You should be proud!! Congrats to you too!


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.vimeo.com/9797602
try again?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice run..congrats


----------

